# Internet Explorer prints blank pages



## ahmad716 (Apr 5, 2007)

When I log on as a local machine user, my IE prints OK. However when I log on as a domain user the IE prints blank pages with header and URL as footer.


----------



## patrickcrocker (Jul 8, 2009)

I know this is an old post....

I helped a coworker solve this exact same issue. Her IE7 browser would show a blank print preview and print blank pages. The footer of the preview showed "file://C:\Windows\Temp\whatever.htm".

A quick check of the C:\Windows\Temp folder showed that the user could not read the folder.

So, I created a new temp folder (%USERPROFILE%\Temp) and set that as the value for the User environment variables TEMP and TMP.

After a restart of IE to pickup the temp folder change, the print preview showed correctly and the user can now print from IE7.

Hope this helps.

- Patrick.


----------



## patrickcrocker (Jul 8, 2009)

I know this is an old post....

I helped a coworker solve this exact same issue. Her IE7 browser would show a blank print preview and print blank pages. The footer of the preview showed "file://C:\Windows\Temp\whatever.htm".

A quick check of the C:\Windows\Temp folder showed that the user could not read the folder.

So, I created a new temp folder (%USERPROFILE%\Temp) and set that as the value for the User environment variables TEMP and TMP.

After a restart of IE to pickup the temp folder change, the print preview showed correctly and the user can now print from IE7.

Hope this helps.

- Patrick.


----------



## ahmad716 (Apr 5, 2007)

ray: It works. Thank you so much.




ahmad716 said:


> When I log on as a local machine user, my IE prints OK. However when I log on as a domain user the IE prints blank pages with header and URL as footer.


----------

